# amare stodamire =



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

the most overrated basket balla i have come across in my lifetime (ok not that long, but still). he's not the athlete people think he is. yea he can jam and get putbacks. otherwise he got no game. boy gotta lay off the drugs and work on his game.

thats my opinion but i want to see what you guys think he ='s.


----------



## bryzzz01 (Feb 21, 2003)

wut the hell is wrong with u... amare = a thinner, more athletic shaq-like PF-C... not as dominant as shaq, but still dominant.


----------



## Erock10 (Sep 17, 2004)

A pre crack binge Shawn Kemp


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

He's definitely got a lot of Shawn Kemp in him and he's definitely got some Shaq in him. He's a monster because he wants to be. When he catches the ball near the hoop, you know exactly what he wants to do...and, most of the time, you can't do anything about it. He does everything strongly. Even if it's a rebound with nobody else around him, he grabs the ball like he's in traffic. He's the most in-your-face, dominant downlow player aside from Shaq.

Just curious...what do you want him to do, shoot 3's? The guy is shooting 56% from the field. I don't care where you're shooting from or what kind of range you have, that percentage is going to get you a lot of points. On top of that, the guy's only 22. Imagine where he'll be when he's, say, 26. I couldn't disagree with you more on this one, Jolly.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont know why people hate on players that love to dunk. They say Amare has no other game but to be honest the dunk is the highest percentage shot you can take. If no ones gonna stop him from dunking then dunk on man!

Hes averaging 25.3ppg for Pete's sake who cares how they come. They are coming and thats all that matters. If a player shot only threes and averaged 25.3ppg we'd be prasing his skill. Amare is fierce and when he gets the ball everyone knows what he wants to do and they STILL cant stop it.

Im not even the biggest Amare fan but the dude is goin off this year and he deserves respect.


----------



## Erock10 (Sep 17, 2004)

I dont think that anyone can really deny that a majority of his success this year is directly due to Nash coming in. The question is -- what do you all think he would be doing without Nash there?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Erock10</b>!
> I dont think that anyone can really deny that a majority of his success this year is directly due to Nash coming in. The question is -- what do you all think he would be doing without Nash there?


Well, I'll deny that the "majority" of his success this year is due to Steve Nash. He averaged over 20 points/game last season. His FG% is way up this year, mostly due to Nash, but the rest of his numbers are identical. Five less points, but same blocks, steals, rebounds. Nash obviously helped, but the guy put up nearly the same numbers last season and he's a year older.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

who's Amare stodamire? Has a similar name to that guy in Phx!


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

Amare has a drug history?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I'll deny that the "majority" of his success this year is due to Steve Nash. He averaged over 20 points/game last season. His FG% is way up this year, mostly due to Nash, but the rest of his numbers are identical. Five less points, but same blocks, steals, rebounds. Nash obviously helped, but the guy put up nearly the same numbers last season and he's a year older.


Well said, PC...But I will also add that Amare would definitely not be an MVP candidate this year without Nash. It should really be obvious during the Suns' recent skid (5 losses in a row after all this talk of a 70 win season? OUCH!). Without Nash, the Suns would be nowhere near the team they are. Without Nash, Amare would be alot closer to the player he was last year: 20 ppg on a more down-to-earth 48-50% shooting, 8 rebounds. How is that any different than, say, Elton Brand? Nash is the real MVP choice IMO...he's turned the Suns around in the exact same way Kidd turned the Nets around 3 years ago.

Edit: To add one thing, I must say I'm impressed with how Amare has expanded his game. When he first entered the league, he could only score within 5 feet from the basket. Now I see him consistently draining 15-20 footers when defenders give him space...but when they defend him closely, he drives by with ease for an easy finish (remember than he has 5's defening him, most of which are sllllooowwww). Definitely one of the harder players in the league to stop.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I would trade Curry and Chandler for Amare. Actually I also throw in Gordon, Hinrich or Deng and Noce if neccesary, and throw in 3M and a 1rdp while I'm at it.

Only Lebron and Dwayne have the market value of this guy.

My dream team

Chandler
Stoudemire
Hinrich
Wade
James


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I still think he's a beast.


----------

